# Kaowool/ ceramic blanket



## jhoff310 (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok guys I have a question. I had my chimney swept this past weekend. The sweep told me my "ceramic blanket" was shot, it was rather disheveled...came out in a few pieces.
So my question is, are they necessary? He claims they aren't. I respect his opinion but would like the opinion of others. Stove is a Kuma Tamarack.

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Downer (Oct 9, 2012)

A car will run without an air filter too...
Ceramic Insulation Blanket for the Tamarack. This blanket rests on top of the baffle and insulates the firebox providing an effcient environment for combustion. This must be installed for the proper operation of the stove.

Size: 1/2" x 14" x 20".

Installation: See the attachments tab above.

Contact your local dealer for price and availability


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 9, 2012)

Downer said:


> A car will run without an air filter too...



Kind of a bad analogy.... the blanket is insulating the chimney which helps with warmer chimney temps and less creosote buildup.

I don't think its necessary, but if I were to do mine again (on an insert) I would have opted for an insulated liner.

My 2 cents.


----------



## Downer (Oct 9, 2012)

Not true, used to increase firebox temperatures, and internal combustion temperatures.


----------



## brewmonster (Oct 9, 2012)

I had some clown come out and sweep my chimney after my first year of heating with wood and he told me the same thing. He yanked the blanket out and threw it away. After thinking about it a bit, I felt uneasy and called the manufacturer of my insert. They assured me the unit would perform better with the blanket in place, _*as it was designed to do*._ I couldn't believe how much dealers wanted for a little piece of ceramic insulation so I got a roll of it and cut a piece to fit. Now I have several lifetimes' supply of the stuff and replace it every year.

I've since learned that everything else that sweep told me was nonsense and I'm confident that I made the right choice.


----------



## mellow (Oct 9, 2012)

Anvilfire sells it by the foot: Thermal Ceramics Kaowool

At one time there was a guy on ebay selling it by the foot but I don't see 1/2" anymore.

Yes you need it in your stove, it helps seal the baffle and add more insulation.


----------



## stihly dan (Oct 9, 2012)

I agree, has nothing to do with the chimney.


----------



## cnice_37 (Oct 9, 2012)

Don't mind me, guess I'm talking bollocks.

I used some Roxul to create an insulated block off plate above my Jotul insert. When I hear insulating liner I immediately think chimney liners, not for the firebox.

Carry on...


----------



## sunfish (Oct 9, 2012)

Are we talkin about the flue liner, or inside the stove???

Seems like to different conversations. :msp_confused:


----------



## iceman7668 (Oct 10, 2012)

I work for Thermal Ceramics competitor, Unifrax. We make all high temp insulation. 1800, 2300, and 2600 degree celcius. Look on E-Bay for our products. It will be under "Durablanket" Someone usually has it. We make it from 1/4" up to 2" thick. We also make a "Duraboard" which is a rigid board. Unfortunatly, I cannot buy it at the plant. They make us get it through a distributor, or off E-Bay. The stuff from E-Bay is what our customers have left over after a job. Our company does not sell on E-Bay.


----------



## brewmonster (Oct 10, 2012)

sunfish said:


> Are we talkin about the flue liner, or inside the stove???
> 
> Seems like to different conversations. :msp_confused:



You're right. The OP was asking about the insulation that goes on top of the baffle inside the stove. It helps to keep the heat in the firebox. In some stoves the baffle is metal, in others fire brick. Sometimes the insulation is a solid panel, sometimes a flexible blanket.


----------



## sunfish (Oct 10, 2012)

brewmonster said:


> You're right. The OP was asking about the insulation that goes on top of the baffle inside the stove. It helps to keep the heat in the firebox. In some stoves the baffle is metal, in others fire brick. Sometimes the insulation is a solid panel, sometimes a flexible blanket.



He never said so, But in that case.

YES, the Kaowool blanket Needs to stay on the baffle.


----------



## Hddnis (Oct 10, 2012)

That little blanket can seem insignificant, but there are a lot of stoves out there that won't work without it.

I had a small stove I got used for my cabin. It had been sitting on a porch buried in junk and I pulled a whole bunch of stuff out of the top of it, leaves, fast food wrappers, and the little insulation blanket. It would not burn a nice fire for anything, no matter how dry the wood. Put in a new little blanket and it works fine, burns slightly damp wood cleanly now. I'm guessing on a bigger stove it wouldn't matter as much, but still matter.



Mr. HE


----------



## Motodeficient (Oct 12, 2012)

So can I use my EPA wood stove without the insulation blanket in there? Its a Heatilator eco-choice stove.

I discovered mine was bad when I swept my chimney, so I threw it out and had to order one from the stove shop where I got my stove. Its been 3 weeks and they still don't have it in yet!  Supposed to be in the mid 20's tonight, I don't want that furnace to be running all night!


----------



## mellow (Oct 12, 2012)

Motodeficient said:


> So can I use my EPA wood stove without the insulation blanket in there? Its a Heatilator eco-choice stove.



For temporary burning as long as you still have a 2 piece baffle boards in it on top of the tubes you can burn without it, the blanket helps seal the middle and sides above the 2 baffles and add extra insulation to direct the heat back down to the firebox to keep the secondary burning temps up higher. You might notice some of the flames going up in the cracks of the baffle without the blanket on top, as long as you don't have creosote for it to catch fire it should be fine for temporary burning.


----------



## Motodeficient (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks. I just cleaned the chimney out, shouldn't have any creosote.


----------

